# The Lyric Cinema - Leeds



## pricejs (Nov 1, 2011)

The Lyric opened in 1922 and in the face of competion from the local multiplexes, finally closed it's doors for the last time as a cinema in 1988. It has since been used as a lightbulb factory and is currently being used as a church.
For a very limited time only, it is being made accessible to the public due to Turner Prize nominee Lucy Skaer new work, Film for an Abandoned Projector, being comissioned. When the cinema closed, the original projectors were left in situ, and have now been restored by the original Projectionist to show a specially comissioned film that will not be seen outside the cinema. 
It is a good opportunity to visit a type of cinema that is increasingly rare, and although many of the fixtures and fittings have been removed, there is still enough to see. The opportunity to visit the projection room, see the projectors in use and have the Projectionist explain the workings and the resoration of these fantastic pieces of equipment should not be missed.
The photographs are not fantastic, but hey, go take your own.

The restored sign is illuminated during show times.






A stud wall built across the old balcony had to be cut to allow the film to be projected.





The old screen was removed and a roller door installed at the rear of the cinema. This is just temporary.





The plasterwork on the balcony is damged but still in reasonable condition.





The box office is still there!





Projectors in operation. Note the temporary ventilation.










The controller for the auditorium lights, sadly decorative only now.





Much asbestos has been removed prior to the show. Safe for the bairns now.





This is well worth a visit, particularly if you are from the area, and fancy a hassle free (even family friendly) mooch.


----------



## mummyshambles (Nov 1, 2011)

what is the film like that is being shown??


----------



## pricejs (Nov 1, 2011)

mummyshambles said:


> what is the film like that is being shown??



Tough question. It's an interpretation of the subconciousness of the projectors. Does that help?


----------



## dougbrown (Nov 2, 2011)

pricejs said:


> Tough question. It's an interpretation of the subconciousness of the projectors. Does that help?



so the film was arty shite..lol 
looks good its shame no more palces do things liek that saves creeping around not getting caught


----------



## jamesramone (Nov 16, 2011)

Great pictures. Can you just turn up and gain access?


----------



## pricejs (Nov 17, 2011)

jamesramone said:


> Great pictures. Can you just turn up and gain access?


The Lyric is open every Thursday evening between 18:00 and 20:00 up until the 15th December 2011. You just turn up and free entry is granted. Not all areas are open, but these are generally just store cupboards and the like. If you Google "Film for an Abandoned Projector" you will find more details. The staff (art students I think) are very friendly and will chat to you about the entire re-opening process.


----------

